

Volgograd: many dead in second explosion in Russian city - teamgb
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/30/russia-second-explosion-volgograd

======
teamgb
Would anybody complain if Putin launched air strikes against the Saudi regime?

From August this year:

 _Prince Bandar pledged to safeguard Russia’s naval base in Syria if the Assad
regime is toppled, but he also hinted at Chechen terrorist attacks on Russia’s
Winter Olympics in Sochi if there is no accord. “I can give you a guarantee to
protect the Winter Olympics next year. The Chechen groups that threaten the
security of the games are controlled by us,” he allegedly said.

Prince Bandar went on to say that Chechens operating in Syria were a pressure
tool that could be switched on an off. “These groups do not scare us. We use
them in the face of the Syrian regime but they will have no role in Syria’s
political future.” _

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilan...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilandgas/10266957/Saudis-
offer-Russia-secret-oil-deal-if-it-drops-Syria.html)

